# Nothing will set a girl off harder than when she gets refused sex



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

I met her close by to where I live . She was talking about how horny she was over the last two days and wanted to fuck me. I wanted to but then she tells me she was getting a hotel room* like 2 hrs away *and didn't want to drive that far. Well she didn't take it well.




















Spoiler


----------



## WannaBeA6 (May 14, 2020)

hahaha i know bro i go through this all the time hahah


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 14, 2020)




----------



## chadpreetcel123 (May 14, 2020)

She looks like a typical bimbo bitch with no future besides being a single mom

Stupid fucking cunt, is she even in college?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 14, 2020)

Is she part black?

Hot as fuk


----------



## Deleted member 6272 (May 14, 2020)

bro just make more threads like this tbh ngl for ur incel brothers.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 14, 2020)

Refuse a bish sex and they will go mental

Like their whole reality broke
Like some matrix shit
Like u forced them into new dimension

Even worse irl 
They don't even know how to react the first min
Then go mental


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 14, 2020)

When I ghosted this one girl she made up a bunch of shit and said that she ghosted me and talked hella shit about me, said that I was begging her for nudes and shit. Fuck that bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 14, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Refuse a bish sex and they will go mental
> 
> Like their whole reality broke
> Like some matrix shit
> ...


Tales from the basement


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 14, 2020)

Post this on r/nicegirls


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 14, 2020)

Hei, why u no want fuck me?


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 14, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Tales from the basement


Your mom is one phone call away 
Watch your mouth


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 14, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Your mom is one phone call away
> Watch your mouth


Take her she needs a dick


----------



## Davidjolski (May 14, 2020)

Are you some chadlite? I need to see your pics bro


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (May 14, 2020)

Bitch thinking she's entitled to have sex, what a whore


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 14, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> Are you some chadlite? I need to see your pics bro







He's a chad gigamogger


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (May 14, 2020)

.

You should legit link her your other thread

https://looksmax.org/threads/sex-is-way-more-work-than-its-worth.138920/unread


----------



## Davidjolski (May 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> View attachment 407543
> 
> He's a chad gigamogger


Haha funny, how does he really look like


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 14, 2020)

gigamogger life


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 14, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> Haha funny, how does he really look like


Amnesia is one of the biggest legit looksmaxxing ascensions


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 14, 2020)

Not man enough


----------



## WannaBeA6 (May 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Amnesia is one of the biggest legit looksmaxxing ascensions
> View attachment 407548


after he visits Taban and gets Stroma, he'll become a Dolce and Gabbana model


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (May 14, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> Haha funny, how does he really look like



That is him, nigga

The other guy is crisick criscuck from lookism


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> She looks like a typical bimbo bitch with no future besides being a single mom
> 
> Stupid fucking cunt, is she even in college?


Shes degen af tho. She wanted me to pick up drugs for her. She does hard drugs and complains that she gets racially profiled and shit from police.


Holymanro said:


> Is she part black?
> 
> Hot as fuk


Shes mixed for sure, I dunno tho what


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Shes degen af tho. She wanted me to pick up drugs for her. She does hard drugs and complains that she gets racially profiled and shit from police.



Exactly what I expected

An STD ridden druggie whore, you got lucky and saved yourself from getting AIDS or Ebola


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> View attachment 407546
> 
> 
> gigamogger life


Haha I doubt it. I think she was just saying that after the fact to make me feel like I really missed out. What a pathetic cunt


----------



## fukmylyf (May 14, 2020)

not getting an erection is also pretty brutal. Sometimes I do it on purpose to destroy their self-esteem. The easiest way to accomplish this is by thinking about men during the act


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 14, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Amnesia is one of the biggest legit looksmaxxing ascensions
> View attachment 407548


U picked the worst possible before pic.
He was atleast 5 psl before

Still big ascention


----------



## Hades (May 14, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> The easiest to accomplish this is by thinking about men during the act


*a lot of users here would cum instantly then*


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> Haha funny, how does he really look like



This is a better before after looksmaxx







XANTARES said:


> bro just make more threads like this tbh ngl for ur incel brothers.


Do u guys want more threads like this off my personal life?


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 14, 2020)

Rejected a girl once and within one minute I got called a pussy, a bitch, obviously gay, scared shitless, tiny cock, ugly anyway, overcompensating loser, not man enough and not deserving to be with her anyway.

Mad shit


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is a better before after looksmaxx
> 
> View attachment 407565



Do u have any photos of you in a group pic?


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Rejected a girl once and within one minute I got called a pussy, a bitch, obviously gay, scared shitless, tiny cock, ugly anyway, overcompensating loser, not man enough and not deserving to be with her anyway.
> 
> Mad shit


It's kinda scary how fast they can go from non threatening bimbo girl to satanic screeching demon spawns


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> It's kinda scary how fast they can go from non threatening bimbo girl to satanic screeching demon spawns


So used to getting what they want, getting rejected must feel like a smack in the face, the ultimate disrespect. Had her friends come up to me all night to tell me I was gay too and that those muscles were clearly for compensation (this was when I was in the best shape of my life)

I just wanted to hang with my homies that night cause I hadn't seen them in ages jfl


----------



## lookismfugee (May 14, 2020)

what a madman


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> So used to getting what they want, getting rejected must feel like a smack in the face, the ultimate disrespect. Had her friends come up to me all night to tell me I was gay too and that those muscles were clearly for compensation (this was when I was in the best shape of my life)
> 
> I just wanted to hang with my homies that night cause I hadn't seen them in ages jfl



Yeah dude NGL after this bitch started insulting me I closed the app fast in case she started saying shit about my looks and it would make me super insecure af. Took me a few hours to reopen the app to see what she actually said. Thankfully she didnt say shit about my looks haha


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah dude NGL after this bitch started insulting me I closed the app fast in case she started saying shit about my looks and it would make me super insecure af. Took me a few hours to reopen the app to see what she actually said. Thankfully she didnt say shit about my looks haha


I'm glad that the opinions of random bitches don't really influence my confidence anymore


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is a better before after looksmaxx
> 
> View attachment 407565
> 
> ...


Compact Midface saved you tbh


----------



## fukmylyf (May 14, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Rejected a girl once and within one minute I got called a pussy, a bitch, obviously gay, scared shitless, tiny cock
> 
> Mad shit


legit. It's kinda hot tho ngl


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 14, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> legit. It's kinda hot tho ngl


not really

it's fucking pathetic


----------



## Golang (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is a better before after looksmaxx
> 
> View attachment 407565
> 
> ...


What surgeries did you get?


----------



## john2 (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I met her close by to where I live . She was talking about how horny she was over the last two days and wanted to fuck me. I wanted to but then she tells me she was getting a hotel room* like 2 hrs away *and didn't want to drive that far. Well she didn't take it well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chad move ngl.

It's even more good news when a chad like you refused her sex. Which is definitely gonna make her got nuts.


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (May 14, 2020)

@Amnesia what have you had done? Mirin


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> @Amnesia what have you had done? Mirin



Tanning beds 3-5 times a week
Gym, but natty and mostly to leanmaxx
Latisse for eyebrow and eyelash thickness
2 rhino
Canthopexy for lower lids
2 rounds chin fillers for width
7 + moles removed from neck and lower face

Also 4 inch lifts pls color contacts



@Golang


----------



## Spartacus1- (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tanning beds 3-5 times a week
> Gym, but natty and mostly to leanmaxx
> Latisse for eyebrow and eyelash thickness
> 2 rhino
> ...


How much did the rhino costs?


----------



## Amnesia (May 14, 2020)

Spartacus1- said:


> How much did the rhino costs?



I got the canthopexy and first rhino done at the same time and it cost 8k. The revision rhino cost like 1.5k I think. This was 10 years ago


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I got the canthopexy and first rhino done at the same time and it cost 8k


combined?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I got the canthopexy and first rhino done at the same time and it cost 8k. The revision rhino cost like 1.5k I think. This was 10 years ago


How much did your chin cost?
mine is probably the worst part of me.
also how did you pay for all that shit? You have a good job?


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Tanning beds 3-5 times a week
> Gym, but natty and mostly to leanmaxx
> Latisse for eyebrow and eyelash thickness
> 2 rhino
> ...


latisse worked well for you?


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I got the canthopexy and first rhino done at the same time and it cost 8k. The revision rhino cost like 1.5k I think. This was 10 years ago


Wtf 10 years ago, how old are you? And btw definitely make more of these threads


----------



## Black Pill Prophet (May 14, 2020)

She gets mad about this but if I offered to give her sex that bitch would refuse and not be grateful


----------



## thecaste (May 15, 2020)

Are you using sunscreen while tanning?


----------



## RAITEIII (May 15, 2020)

What's wrong with that whore getting so mad. I don't consider that really denying sex jfl i myself wouldn't go somewhere 2 hours away just like that.


----------



## BigBiceps (May 15, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Refuse a bish sex and they will go mental
> 
> Like their whole reality broke
> Like some matrix shit
> ...


Not sure if those are some mumble rap lyrics or you just are terrible at writing.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (May 15, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Not sure if those are some mumble rap lyrics or you just are terrible at writing.


Late night rot 

Maybe I should seek a career to rival Lil Pump


----------



## Over (May 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I met her close by to where I live . She was talking about how horny she was over the last two days and wanted to fuck me. I wanted to but then she tells me she was getting a hotel room* like 2 hrs away *and didn't want to drive that far. Well she didn't take it well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she got kidnapped in that hotel by a bunch of Azerbaijani traffickers and now is on her way to be a sex slave in some obscure country that god has forgotten


----------



## Terminator2009 (May 15, 2020)

i appreciate this type of threads may chad lead everyone to victory
fuark bro mogs me


----------



## oldcell (May 15, 2020)

Engligthen mgtow chad
She is way below your looksmatch btw


chadpreetcel123 said:


> She looks like a typical bimbo bitch with no future besides being a single mom
> 
> Stupid fucking cunt, is she even in college?



She is repulsive for me btw
I rejected 2 points higher females at past i am serious


----------



## Alesund (May 15, 2020)

This is the same type of bitch that says stuff like "Rejection is a part of the game, deal with it. You're not entitled to have sex,loser".


----------



## MewingJBP (May 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This is a better before after looksmaxx



you just got a haircut and a tan JFL


----------



## Pinhead (May 15, 2020)

Looks like the generic low class bimbo brute fucker who gets pounded weekly by coked up washed up club slayers

jfl tbh at her rage, absolute degenerate


----------



## retard (May 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I got the canthopexy and first rhino done at the same time and it cost 8k. The revision rhino cost like 1.5k I think. This was 10 years ago


You were a looksmaxxer pre psl? Wtf


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 15, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Take her she needs a dick


begheirat heywaan


Amnesia said:


> This is a better before after looksmaxx
> 
> View attachment 407565
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN what a transformation is that bucal fat removal?


Amnesia said:


> I met her close by to where I live . She was talking about how horny she was over the last two days and wanted to fuck me. I wanted to but then she tells me she was getting a hotel room* like 2 hrs away *and didn't want to drive that far. Well she didn't take it well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ItisOver said:


> Amnesia is one of the biggest legit looksmaxxing ascensions
> View attachment 407548


LIST UR SURGERIES HAHAHA


----------



## Gordon (May 16, 2020)

hey bro please dont fuck whores way below your PSL. how can we compete?


----------



## MogsMe (May 16, 2020)

Ghetto ass bitch lmao


----------



## Amnesia (May 16, 2020)

*UPDATE:*

Today she just sent "Hi"


----------



## MogsMe (May 16, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Today she just sent "Hi"



They always do that shit huh, storming off one day, back the next.


----------



## Amnesia (May 18, 2020)

She called me two more times and texted Hey. I havent said a word since the text I posted


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (May 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> she clled 2 tims and says hey a few more too today


Amnesia why didnt u respond to my pm


----------



## JizzFarmer (May 18, 2020)

@Amnesia was your enhanced zygo definition and hollow cheeks just from leanmaxxing or did other procedures contribute?


----------



## CursedOne (May 18, 2020)

Even if amnesia is the ultimate giga chad he will be always my fellow incel.
Btw. guys dont even think about asking amnesia had done. You will never look as good him cuz he had a good base to begin with.


----------



## Jagged0 (May 18, 2020)

Text her and see if she's begging you for forgiveness lol


----------



## Amnesia (May 18, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> @Amnesia was your enhanced zygo definition and hollow cheeks just from leanmaxxing or did other procedures contribute?


all just lowering bf


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 18, 2020)

she looks decent, you don't have money for gas? 2 hours isn't that far tbh.


----------



## Amnesia (May 18, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Text her and see if she's begging you for forgiveness lol


no girl ever gets a second chance after disrespecting me like that. She's gnna be left on read forever


----------



## Jagged0 (May 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> no girl ever gets a second chance after disrespecting me like that. She's gnna be left on read forever


It's crazy how the roles change when you're chad if you told me she was a guy i'd believe you


----------



## Amnesia (May 18, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> It's crazy how the roles change when you're chad if you told me she was a guy i'd believe you


This is what "abundance mentality" actually looks like for real that Pua preaches. A real guy with tons of birches doesn't lose sleep over writing one off forever if she becomes a cunt.

Simps with no options never let pussy go since they know it might be the only one they ever get and will let a woman be a bitch and control them

I know this is redpill 101 but still. And same goes for the above poster asking why I didn't drive 2 hours. If this girl was the only pussy thrown at me in years I would, bUT why drive 2 hrs when I can have a girl 10 min away fuck me off tinder


----------



## Subhuman trash (May 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I met her close by to where I live . She was talking about how horny she was over the last two days and wanted to fuck me. I wanted to but then she tells me she was getting a hotel room* like 2 hrs away *and didn't want to drive that far. Well she didn't take it well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you chad pre surgery?


----------

